# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  پزشکی یا حقوق ؟

## irannnn

سلام. سال نو مبارک
من بین این 2راهی گیر کردم.
سال 4 تجربی هستم و درسام هم معمولی هست.
امسال که امیدی به پزشکی ندارم ولی دارم تلاش میکنم. امیدوارم سال دیگه قبول بشم.
ولی چند روزه فکرم درگیره.

دانشگاه جامع رضوی ؛ رشته های حقوق و... داره که تحصیلش  هم مجانی هست.
درساش هم عمومی های خودمونه + عربی و ادبیات انسانی.

حالا
با توجه به اینکه ترازم حدودا 5000 هست و بیشترین ترازم ماله عمومی هام هست ، به نظر شما واسه حقوق بخونم یا همون پزشکی ؟

چون به هر2 اونا علاقه مندم. ولی نمیدونم آینده کدوم بهتره. کدوم راحت تره. 

ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنین

----------


## dr.milad

به نظره من اینده شغلی پزشکی بهتره

----------


## .Mohamad.

درود و سلام بر شما
ضمن تبریک سال جدید و فصل بهار ، فصل امیدها

به نظر من به علاقه خودتان بستگی دارد. 
اینکه شما میفرمائید دروس عمومی شما بهتر است ، پس علاقه شما به دروس عمومی بیشتر است.
همچنین برای هر دو این رشته یک سری شرایط بدنی لازم است

مثلا برای حقوق باید بتوانید خوب استدلال کنید و خوب صحبت کنید

برای پزشکی باید نترس باشید.

ولی به نظر من اگه میتوانید امسال حقوق قبول شوید ، حقوق بروید

یا حق

----------


## saeid_NRT

دوست منم میخواست تو رضوی حقوق بخونه شرایطش شبیه شما بود. ولی قبول نشد الان داره شهر ری پیام نور حقوق میخونه.
راجع به حقوق عرض کنم خدمتت که اگه میخوای 4 سال درس بخونی و دفتر اسناد رسمی باز کنی خوبه. البته آزمون داره.
یه آزمونم هس که اگه قبول بشی ازش میشی وکیل. بهش میگن آزمون اختبار(املاش شاید غلط باشه :$ ) این آزمون بسیار سخت هس و نیاز به سربازی و 25 سال سن داره و البته مدرک کارشناسی حقوق از هر دانشگاهی(دولتی،پیام زور،فراگیر و ...) داره. این آزمون سختیش یه چی مث آزمون تخصصی پزشکیاست. بعد این آزمون 2 سال تو دادگستری آموزشت میدن بعد تازه میشی آقا وکیله.
یه همچین آزمونی برای قضاوت هم هست.
اینم بگم که مورد داشتیم طرف قضاوت قبول شده بود ولی از ترس اینکه یه موقع به خانوادش آسیب برسه نرفت!
اینجوریاست.
حالا خودت یه راهیو انتخاب کن دیگه....

----------


## Love_Heart

*دوست من خیلی خوشحالم که چنین کسایی مثل شما علاقه به علم دارن البته به عشقه پولش نخونید چون اگرم به پول برسید هیچ لذتی نمیبرید

خب دوست من من داشتم میرفتم آموزشگاه تو اتوبوس یکی بود دکترای حقوق داشت بیکار بود 

اگر واقعا علاقه داری و به امید آینده شغلی هستی چه پزشکی چه حقوق بند پ نیخواد البته اگر پزشکی درساتو خوب بخونی رو هوا میزننت  دانشگاه آزاد ودولتی هم نداره کسایی رو میشناسم آزاد خوندن ولی واقعا درس خوندن پاس نکردن برای مدرک چون دارن پول میدن ولی دولتی اینطوری نیست عشقیه 

فقط سد کنکوره رد شدی مثل قیف میمونه*

----------


## علی سلیمانی

سلام بر شما دانش آموز عزیز.
قبل از همه بدون که برای قبولی در کنکور امسال دیر نشده.
اول استعداد خودت رو بشناس بعد علاقه ت . ببین استعداد در چه رشته ای هست. تمام جوانب رو در نظر بگیر.آیا درآمد برات مهم هست یا ارضای روحی ؟؟؟ و.........
برای انتخاب رشته آینده خودمون این 3 شرط باید لحاظ بشه :پ
1) استعداد ( مهمترین فاکتور در انتخاب رشته و زندگی ما هست . اگر کسی استعداد کاری رو نداشته باشه صد در صد با شکست مواجه میشه. توجه کنید که استعداد امری ذاتی است ( استعداد درخت درخت شدن است )
2) جامعه و نیاز آن : الان همه دوست دارن برن پزشکی چرا ؟؟؟ چون در ایران  ما شغلی پر درآمد و از احترام خاصی برخورداره و همه ی یک دکتر و قبول  دارند. فرض کنید استعاددانش آموزی در سفالگری است . خوب این دانش آموز خیلی  تلاش میکنه و یک سفالگر عای میشه . آیا جامعه امروزی ما به یک سفالگر  بیشتر احترام میذاره یا یک سفالگر؟آیا درآمد پزشکی بیشتر هست یا درآمد  سفالگری ؟ و....
دانش آموز اگر به این نیاز توجهی نکنه 80 درصد احتمال شکست داره.
3) علاقه . این عامل کم اهمیت ترین بخش در انتخاب هست. 
دانش آموزی رو فرض کنید که علاقه به پزشکی نداره اما ذاتا استعدادش رو  داره. خوب وقتی یکی دو نفر لغب دکتر به اون بگن . بر ه دانشگاه همه براش  احترام قایل باشن . ببینه پول داره و .... کم کم علاقه ایجاد میشه.
دانش آموز باید به استعداد توجه کنه تا علاقه چون علاقه کم کم ایجاد میشه. 
شما به یک خانم علاقه نداری اما بعد از مدتی زندگی باهاش کم کم نسبت به اون علاقه ایجاد میکنی.
. پس نیازت رو بشناس

----------


## MAHSA

> سلام. سال نو مبارک
> من بین این 2راهی گیر کردم.
> سال 4 تجربی هستم و درسام هم معمولی هست.
> امسال که امیدی به پزشکی ندارم ولی دارم تلاش میکنم. امیدوارم سال دیگه قبول بشم.
> ولی چند روزه فکرم درگیره.
> 
> دانشگاه جامع رضوی ؛ رشته های حقوق و... داره که تحصیلش  هم مجانی هست.
> درساش هم عمومی های خودمونه + عربی و ادبیات انسانی.
> 
> ...


 پزشکی صد البته که از حقوق بهتره تلاشتو بکن واسه سال بعد که ایشالا پزشکی قبول شی

----------


## MAHSA

البت حقوق راحتتره ولی اینده پزشکی بهتره

----------


## .Mohamad.

با سلام
پیرو صحبتهای دوستان و تکمیل کننده صحبت قبلی خودم :
بنده از یکی از اقواممان که در دانشگاه جامع رضوی حرم هست ، سوال کردم. ایشان آنجا استاد بخش فقه هستند.
شرایط قبولی در آن دانشگاه اینطور هست :
1- آزمون مشابه کنکور ( عمومی + ادبیات و عربی انسانی )
2- چون تعداد داوطلبین زیاد هست ( علاوه بر طلاب ) شانس قبولی برای قبولی در حقوق کم است.
3- بعد از قبولی ، با شما مصاحبه میشود. خیلی ها در این مرحله رد صلاحیت می شوند.
4- پس از مصاحبه از شما و خانواده شما تحقیق می شود.

تازه ! بعد از این 4 مرحله ، شما کلی باید درس بخونین ، و چند سال با حقوق کم در دادگستری شهری که تحصیل میکنید ، کار کنید. سربازی هم باید برید.
درضمن ، اگر شما بسیجی باشید شانستان بیشتره. و باید به انقلاب و آرمان هاش پایبند باشید.

از این ها گذشته ، قبل از وکیلی باید یک آزمون بسیار سخت بدهید. و برای قضاوت هم آزمون می خواهد.
بعد از تمام این بدبختی ها ، وقتی شما وکیل یا قاضی بشید ، طبق گفته یکی از دوستان ، احتمال سو قصد هم وجود داره.


از این ها گذشته ، شما تنها نیستید که فکر می کنید امسال کم درس خواندید. اکثر افراد اینطوری هستند. حتی منم مثل شما هستم. ولی امید خیلی خیلی خیلی مهمه. امسال تلاش می کنیم ، اگر رشته دلخواه قبول نشدیم ، سال دیگه هم دوباره تلاش میکنیم. دقت کنین : دوباره تلاش میکنیم...
درضمن ، خیلی ها که الان رشته های تاپ قبول شدند ، سال دوم یا حتی چندمی بوده که کنکور دادند. 

پس بگو یاعلی

----------

